

What Every Entrepreneur Should Read - jbischke
http://jonbischke.com/2009/04/02/entrepreneur-must-reads/

======
tptacek
I got through #1 and #2, which says that entrepreneurs (M)ust read
"billionaire bloggers" and (M)ust read "selected twitter streams", and then my
attention span snapped and I went and read a couple twitters before taking the
time to post another comment on Hacker News. I am awesome at entrepreneuring.
I think I'll go ask my partners for a raise.

------
Anon84
HN is #6

